# Schädling im Apfelbaum



## axel120470 (18. Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich brauch mal eure Hilfe.
Seit letztem Jahr habe ich einen Schädling in meinem Apfelbaum, Sorte Elstar.
Weiß jemand welcher das ist und was man dagegen tun kann?
 
VG Axel


----------



## feengarten (18. Mai 2022)

Hallo 
Das sind Gespinstmotten (Apfelspinner) absammeln und weg damit …
Lg


----------



## Ecki Holo (18. Mai 2022)

Moin, absammeln mache ich auch und im Frühjahr zur Blütezeit Wehrmut (tee) einen Sut herstellen.
1kg Wehrmut auf rd. 10Liter 10 Tage ziehen lassen dann in eine haushaltsübliche Giftspritze und auf die Bäume auftragen.


----------



## axel120470 (18. Mai 2022)

Wie sammelt ihr die ab? Das sind so dichte Gespinste, da hilft eigentlich nur abschneiden, oder?


----------



## feengarten (18. Mai 2022)

Ja entweder rausschneidenden sind ja in gut sichtbaren Gespinsten man kann auch einen Obstmadenfanggürtel aus Wellpappe im Frühling anbringen


----------



## bernias (18. Mai 2022)

Ich habe die immer gespritzt mit einem guten Schuss Neutralreiniger (Spüli geht auch) und einem Gläschen Spiritus auf 2-3l Wasser.
Einmal und gut wars.


----------

